# My Current Favourites



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi guys. I always take my camera when I go on walks etc., and I like to post some of my favourites on here (like these for example).

So anyway, here are some more from the same camera. If you have any pointers or comments, I'd love to hear them. Thanks for looking.

Elvaston Castle, Derbyshire










Butterfly










I know it's just beer, but for some reason I like this one.










Mount. Snowdon










Thanks for looking.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Really like the pine cone pic. Beer pic is also okay... simply for the fact it's gor beer in it! Nasty looking crack on the fireplace tho'


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

lewjamben said:


> I know it's just beer, but for some reason I like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These two pics have something in common, both cloudy


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Benzowner said:


> lewjamben said:
> 
> 
> > I know it's just beer, but for some reason I like this one.
> ...


Not cloudy, just a bit bubbly while it settles.....

I'd bank on the beer clearing waaaaaaaayyyyy faster than the Welsh weather.


----------

